# Help with Hymer



## mattnlynne (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi guys,just seen a Hymer s830 starlight for sale it looks the same as a s820 has a 6ton chassis and two single beds at the back does anybody know anything about this model and what to look out for? Many thanks


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Hi
What year is it?

Paul.


----------



## mattnlynne (Dec 13, 2011)

It's a 2005


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

If you search for my posts I have just done a full review of our S820 for someone.

The S830 will be the same quality if its a 2005 model, presumably on the merc 616.

Paul.


----------

